# Any OUI/Radar courses?



## SSTRT (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody knows of any OUI/Radar courses coming up in the North Shore? Everything I've found doesn't work with my schedule currently (like the Reading one that was today)

I haven't heard back from my R/I Academy about the one they were supposed to put on and I keep looking around with no luck. TIA...


----------



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a radar class on the south coast/south shore


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Check this site regularly, although training has apparently been slashed from the budget, compared to previous years;

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enforce-and-cj/law-enforce/mptc/training-and-academies/


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

SSTRT said:


> I was wondering if anybody knows of any OUI/Radar courses coming up in the North Shore? Everything I've found doesn't work with my schedule currently (like the Reading one that was today)
> 
> I haven't heard back from my R/I Academy about the one they were supposed to put on and I keep looking around with no luck. TIA...


Id contact OAT directly. I don't have a number handy.

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## SSTRT (Jul 23, 2011)

For anybody from the North Shore who is interested in these classes let me know. I found a neighboring PD's Sgt that has a set weekend for the OUI class and has one of two weekends nailed down for the Radar class.


----------

